# My Rhom day5 from Piranha House



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

My Girlfriend thought it would be a good Idea to put the oscar in the rhom tank because she thought the rhom needed a new friend.









View attachment 64701


Here is the little guy now. he is almost totally healed up.
View attachment 64702

He like the tank by him self.









She didn't believe me when I said he is very antisocial or very social in his own way. Any way I came home from work and this is all what happend.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i would take that oscar out


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> i would take that oscar out
> [snapback]1059430[/snapback]​


Hey don't worry he is.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

oyeah nice rhom


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

He is really making him self at home now.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

How big is your rhom ?


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> How big is your rhom ?
> [snapback]1059810[/snapback]​


 He is about 4"


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

nice,very agresive


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Poor oscar... But nice Rhom !!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The rhom looks great









Is the oscar still in with the rhom?


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

jan said:


> The rhom looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No







as soon as I got home I took him out right away. He was so mad at me.







I feel sorry for him now.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice rhom look,s great !!


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice rhom..... poor oscar


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah poor Oscar, but you did a good thing getting him in his own tank. He's pretty jacked up but nothing that looks like it'll be permanent at least


----------

